# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Hoàng cung Bangkok - Du lịch Thái Lan

## thietht

Hoàng cung ở Bangkok (tiếng Thái: Phra Borom Maha Ratcha Wang, tiếng Anh: Grand Palace) là một khu phức hợp các di tích nằm kề nhau gồm: Cung điện Chitralada, quốc tự Wat Phra Kaew, Chakri Mahaprasad, cung điện Hoàng gia và cung điện Huy Hoàng.


Nằm trên diện tích 218.400 m2 được bao bọc bởi lớp tường thành dài 1900m, Hoàng Cung thực sự là biểu tượng của Vương quốc Thái lan. Năm 1783 sau khi lên ngôi lập ra triều đại Chakrry, vua Rama Đệ nhất đã cho xây Hoàng Cung là nơi gia đình Hoàng tộc sống đồng thời là nơi làm việc của Triều đình. Toàn bộ Hoàng cung được chia làm 2 phần chính bao gồm đền thờ Phật ngọc (Emeral) và Cung điện.


Hiện nay những buổi đăng triều vẫn được tổ chức tại đây. Đây cũng là nơi các vị Nguyên thủ quốc gia, các vị đại sứ ra mắt Quốc vương . Hoàng cung là niềm tự hào của người dân Thái và là nơi không thể không đến khi tới thăm Bangkok.

Kiến trúc chùa Phật Hoàng cung đã tồn tại ở Thái Lantừ thời kỳ 1240BC đến 1438 AD. Vì vậy khi rời kinh đô về đây Vua Rama Đệ nhất đã cho xây đền Emeral để cất giữ và thờ Phật ngọc. Năm 1784 Quốc vương đã cho mang toàn bộ đồ lễ từ Thonbury về thờ tại đây. Xung quanh đền là bức tranh khổng lồ về lịch sử dựng nước và giữ nước của dân Thái. Đền thờ, thư viện và các tháp đều được trang trí bằng kính và sứ màu, cánh cửa được khảm ốc và trai cổ truyền, quanh sảnh có các thiên thần mặt người thân chim tổ tiên của người Thái, các tháp vàng được qủy dữ nâng và bảo vệ. Đền Emeral không chỉ là nơi thờ tôn giáo mà còn là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đến khách tham quan.

Một số hình ảnh khác 



Bảo tháp Phra Si Rattana



Người khổng lồ trong thần thoại Thái Lan (yak)







(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

woa nhìn đẹp quá
Tất cả chắc được dát vàng hết

----------


## thunhunguyet

quá tuyệt...

----------


## haianh.lenam

chà nhìn đẹp nhỉ

----------


## thanhmabo

Thái Lan là xứ sở chùa vàng tháp bạc mà, còn nhiều cảnh đẹp chỉ khi đến nơi mới cảm nhận hết đó mấy bạn

----------


## daudau181

Thái lan là một đại điểm du lịch quá tuyệt vời rồi, nhìn kiến trúc ở đó mà thấy mê!hj

----------


## greencanal89

Nhìn đẹp quá..Hình như toàn rát vàng thì phải...:d...Mà ở thái lan chùa chiền cũng rất thiêng nữa chứ.. :Smile:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nơi đáng để tham quan

----------


## vuilen

nhìn bên ngoài thì kiến trúc chùa thái lan khá giống với chùa campuchia

----------


## dung89

những tòa tháp sáng lóa

----------


## vietviet

kiến trúc vừa giống campuchia, myanmar lại mang vẻ đặt trưng của thái lan riêng quá đẹp

----------

